
Show HN: Turn YouTube playlists into video podcasts - cprecioso
https://github.com/cprecioso/tubecaster
======
cprecioso
Hi HN! I made this little server thing to turn YouTube playlists (and
channels) into a RSS feed that my podcast player could read, with direct links
to the videos.

I made it so I could follow some Spanish radio shows which have an audio
podcast but upload extra content to YouTube, so I could follow right along my
other podcasts. This way I get precise markers of where I left off, viewed/not
views indicators, etc...

I've been using it for quite some time, with no problems whatsoever. However,
I just released an update which lets you use it with iTunes; and removes the
requirement for a YouTube API key.

I have a public instance at
[https://tubecaster.now.sh](https://tubecaster.now.sh) . It is heavily cached.
You can use it to try the program, but please deploy it to your own server if
you plan on using it further! Also, I might break something from time to time,
so better not to rely on that public instance.

At any rate, tell me what you think and if you find it useful! Thanks!

------
ftyteca
Hi podcast lover and glad to meet someone like me :)

I've made podmytube.com with this same goal :)

At the only difference I'm asking the youtuber to be the customer of this
service. For free (with less than 3 videos/month) he may have a podcast
automatically created from his channel.

Playlists may be generated too but he need to subscribe before (9€/month).

I say it again but I'm REALLY happy to meet another podcast lover :)

